# 18 weeks pregnant and started to feel period like pains



## hellybelly125 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi
I am 18 1/2 weeks pregnent and woke up this morning with period like pains.  They seem to be easing as the day is going on but reallyworried me this morning.  Is this normal?  I have been having oher muscle and ligament pains over the weeks but todays feel different to them.
Thanks, Helen.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I can remember getting the same type of feeling but it came to nothing. Do ring your midwife or GP for complete peace of mind.

Ruth


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi
I too remember those pains around about the same time... I was literally terrified but was reassured by many ladies on this website that it is fairly normal.  The pains were so frightening that I even hurtled off to the hospital for a scan - luckily all was ok.  I do read a fair bit about lots of shifiting and stretching going on in the uterus, however, for peace of mind, give your midwife a call - they can advise you better.

Love
Jo


----------



## hellybelly125 (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks everyone

They seem to have eased off a lot, and I was speaking to all the girls at aquanatal last night  , most of them have had these pains too, mainly about the 18 - 20 week mark.  Apparently your muscles are not used to the extra weight, and are stretched, but they tighten up after this and they seem to get better. At least I know now.

TTFN,  Hellybelly.


----------



## julesuk (Jan 27, 2003)

Yep, I had those pains around the same time too! I remember being in tears the pain was so bad! I saw a midwife and she checked me over and put it down to stretching pains.

Love Julesxxxxxxx


----------

